# RO 100 GPD unit



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

Looking for a 100 GPD unit, nothing on BRS, only on Melev's reef. Does anyone know of a good source locally?


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

90 gpd spectrapure ro with d.i. on sale for $219, also in stock. www.advancedreefaquatics.ca


----------



## phomaniac (Oct 10, 2010)

http://www.maxwaterflow.com/Aquarium-RODI_c_133.html

theses guys are local and you can even visit them and build a custom set up


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

phomaniac said:


> http://www.maxwaterflow.com/Aquarium-RODI_c_133.html
> 
> theses guys are local and you can even visit them and build a custom set up


+1 I have a 7 stage RODI unit from them and it works perfectly.


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

Try MOPS (mops.ca). You might be get free shipping too


----------

